# DEVOTION CTC 14th Annual Car Show & Concert



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

more information coming soon!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

is it that time already??? i'm in this year


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Who would YOU like to see perform at our car show this year in June? Any rap artist, R & B, Oldie, or Old School? Let us know and we will try to make it happen.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Old School, Oldies....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

anybody but baby trash he's old already.....sun----stylistcs----brenton wood-----cyndi lauper-------con funk sun-----gap band------brass construction------debbie debb------junior walker--------sos band------the time-------and so on.... roberto gots thee hook up.. :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Well for that matter El Chicano, Tierra, some Malo.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jan 27 2011, 08:41 PM~19718483
> *Well for that matter El Chicano, Tierra, some Malo.....
> *





now that worth sitting out there in thee heat..... : :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

T T T 
:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Jan 28 2011, 01:48 PM~19723930
> *T T T
> :biggrin:
> *




welll you got feedback is malo comming.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

whats the price to get in?? a few years back i went and you guys were charging like 15 a head to get in,will this be the case this year??


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

im there in the 66 fleetwood 4 sure :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Better yet have Devotions to a talent show? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 28 2011, 06:41 PM~19725431
> *im there in the 66 fleetwood 4 sure  :thumbsup:
> *


 see you there homeboy. prob w/ out the lac tho, unless a miracle happens!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nobodady!!!!! Just make it free for spectators :run: :run: :run:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 28 2011, 06:23 PM~19725302
> *whats the price to get in?? a few years back i went and you guys were charging like 15 a head to get in,will this be the case this year??
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Jan 27 2011, 06:29 PM~19716403
> *Who would YOU like to see perform at our car show this year in June? Any rap artist, R & B, Oldie, or Old School? Let us know and we will try to make it happen.
> *


OLD SCHOOL OLDIES


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 28 2011, 10:16 PM~19727672
> *Nobodady!!!!! Just make it free for spectators  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *




i like that idea it saves money you would have more people 4 your vendors ....just get some dj's that play nothing but old school and oldies....so i'm ready hit me up.... :biggrin: dj koolaid


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I THINK SOCIOS CAR SHOW PROVES THAT EVERY YEAR YOU DON'T NEED A CONCERT JUST DJ'S THAT DON'T CHARGE CRAZY PRICES...JUST GIVE THEM THEE POWER SOURCE AND THERE READY TO PLAY THOSE OLDIES .


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 28 2011, 09:04 PM~19726478
> *see you there homeboy. prob w/ out the lac tho, unless a miracle happens!
> *


whats up homie :wave: see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 29 2011, 11:39 AM~19730192
> *whats up homie :wave: see you there  :thumbsup:
> *


nada, just here at my place countin' my chips. :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Jan 28 2011, 11:16 PM~19727672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 29 2011, 12:46 PM~19730606
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PINCHE MAX.........NO HACES, NI DEJAS HACER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 29 2011, 12:00 PM~19730327
> *nada, just here at my place countin' my chips. :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

I WENT TO THE DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW 2 YEARS AGO.IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT I WAS IMPRESSED,UNTIL THE JUDGING STARTED I WAS PISSED BECOUSE I NEVER GOT JUDGED I TOOK A "26"INCH CUSTOM CRUISER WHEN I STARTED ASKING WHAT HAPPEND ONE OF THE JUDGES TOLD ME THE GUY THAT WAS JUDGING THE BIKES SAID THAT BEACH CRUISERS ARENT A CATEGORY THATS BULLSHIT THERE WERE 7 CRUISERS THAT NEVER GOT JUDGED.AND LIKE I SAID IT WAS A NICE SHOW BUT THAT MESSED IT ALL UP FOR ME.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Even a battle of the dj like in the 80's.. :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Jan 29 2011, 09:45 PM~19733981
> *I WENT TO THE DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW 2 YEARS AGO.IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT I WAS IMPRESSED,UNTIL THE JUDGING STARTED I WAS PISSED BECOUSE I NEVER GOT JUDGED I TOOK A "26"INCH CUSTOM CRUISER WHEN I STARTED ASKING WHAT HAPPEND ONE OF THE JUDGES TOLD ME THE GUY THAT WAS JUDGING THE BIKES SAID THAT BEACH CRUISERS ARENT A CATEGORY THATS BULLSHIT THERE WERE 7 CRUISERS THAT NEVER GOT JUDGED.AND LIKE I SAID IT WAS A NICE SHOW BUT THAT MESSED IT ALL UP FOR ME.
> *




I think judges do a good Job, :biggrin: shows are for fun and kick it with all the homies


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jan 29 2011, 10:37 PM~19735015
> *Even a battle of the dj like in the 80's.. :thumbsup:
> *




TIME TO SPIN THEE 45'S ...........LOL ITS TOOOOO HOT 4 RECORDS MY PARTNERS LP'S STARTING MELTING AT OUR FIRST CAR SHOW IN NORTHGATE AT ELI'S RECORD SHOP..I LIKE THAT THOUGH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Jan 29 2011, 08:45 PM~19733981
> *I WENT TO THE DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW 2 YEARS AGO.IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT I WAS IMPRESSED,UNTIL THE JUDGING STARTED I WAS PISSED BECOUSE I NEVER GOT JUDGED I TOOK A "26"INCH CUSTOM CRUISER WHEN I STARTED ASKING WHAT HAPPEND ONE OF THE JUDGES TOLD ME THE GUY THAT WAS JUDGING THE BIKES SAID THAT BEACH CRUISERS ARENT A CATEGORY THATS BULLSHIT THERE WERE 7 CRUISERS THAT NEVER GOT JUDGED.AND LIKE I SAID IT WAS A NICE SHOW BUT THAT MESSED IT ALL UP FOR ME.
> *



TALK IT OVER WITH GOOSE AND ROBERTO AND MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN COME UP WITH A SOLUTION EITHER A REFUND OR LET YOU IN THIS YEAR WITH NO FEE...THEY ARE GOOD PEOPLE AND PEOPLE DO MAKE MISTAKES....  ITS GOOD YOU SPOKE UP SO NEXT TIME THIS SHOULDN'T HAPPEN..


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 29 2011, 12:46 PM~19730606
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



If every car show was ran the same way, you'd have less and less people interested in attending. You need VARIETY!!!! Otherwise, Who wants to see the same stuff, different day??!!!! BORING!!!!!!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jan 30 2011, 11:16 PM~19742856
> *If every car show was ran the same way, you'd have less and less people interested in attending. You need VARIETY!!!! Otherwise, Who wants to see the same stuff, different day??!!!! BORING!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 28 2011, 11:17 PM~19727680
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


thats what i said. :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 31 2011, 07:57 PM~19751205
> *thats why your show is tha way it is
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:16 PM~19742856
> *If every car show was ran the same way, you'd have less and less people interested in attending. You need VARIETY!!!! Otherwise, Who wants to see the same stuff, different day??!!!! BORING!!!!!!
> *




socios does the same thing every year and they keep getting more people every year ......AND THEY DON'T CHARGE SPECTATORS YOU ASK OUR OPINION . BUT ITS YOUR SHOW YOU MAKE THEE RULES BUT EVERY YEAR YOUR GETTING LESS PEOPLE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:16 PM~19742856
> *If every car show was ran the same way, you'd have less and less people interested in attending. You need VARIETY!!!! Otherwise, Who wants to see the same stuff, different day??!!!!JUST MY 3 PENNIES!
> *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 1 2011, 08:43 AM~19755092
> *NOT SAYING TO COPY ANYONE. BUT ECONOMY IS STILL BAD!
> PEOPLE ARE STILL LOSING THERE HOUSE'S & STILL STRUGGLING.
> $15 MIGHT NOT SEEM LIKE A LOT. BUT LIKE A SINGLE MOTHER/FATHER WITH A COUPLE KIDS THAT'S $45-$60 BUCKS. THAT COULD HELP OUT AT HOME.
> ...



$15 MIGHT NOT SEEM LIKE A LOT. BUT LIKE A SINGLE MOTHER/FATHER WITH A COUPLE KIDS THAT'S $45-$60 BUCKS. THAT COULD HELP OUT AT HOME

x2. real talk thats probably the only thing keeping me from wanting to go.i had to cough up 45$ a few years back just to get in.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 29 2011, 10:42 PM~19735054
> *I think judges do a good Job, :biggrin:  shows are for fun and kick it with all the homies
> *


 :werd: 

Q-VO Max


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

Uso will be there regardless :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies..... :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Feb 2 2011, 10:08 PM~19773233
> *TTT for the Homies.....  :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 1 2011, 09:51 AM~19755549
> *$15 MIGHT NOT SEEM LIKE A LOT. BUT LIKE A SINGLE MOTHER/FATHER WITH A COUPLE KIDS THAT'S $45-$60 BUCKS. THAT COULD HELP OUT AT HOME
> 
> x2. real talk thats probably the only thing keeping me from wanting to go.i had to cough up 45$ a few years back just to get in.
> *


I think you got your shows Twisted..... The Devotion Show has never been more than $10 admission & kids 12 and under have always been FREE.

I believe $20 for me the wife and kids to attend a good show with with Major Recording Artist & Entertainment is great deal. I go to the movies with the wife and kids and come home $8O lighter for 2 hours of entertainment!

Just my Dos Pesos! :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Feb 3 2011, 10:09 PM~19783296
> *I think you got your shows Twisted..... The Devotion Show has never been more than $10 admission & kids 12 and under have always been FREE.
> 
> I believe $20 for me the wife and kids to attend a good show with with Major Recording Artist & Entertainment is great deal.  I go to the movies with the wife and kids and come home $8O lighter for 2 hours of entertainment!
> ...


yeah youre right it must have been no more than 10$, if it was free i think it would attract more ppl to the shows, the truth is no one wants to pay to go see cars, if thats the case ill sit out side out the gate and watch ppl roll by and hit the switches and save 10 bucks while im at it :biggrin:.

now if there was going to be live entertainment then yeah id pay 10-20 bucks depending on who's there, about the movies i feel you there im a frequent the movie theater and yeah that adds up quick next thing you know your out 50-80 bucks  .overall a free show would benefit everyone. im sure there's ppl out there w/ kids who want to take their them to a car show but cant afford it.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 4 2011, 06:35 AM~19785766
> *yeah youre right it must have been no more than 10$, if it was free i think it would attract more ppl to the shows, the truth is no one wants to pay to go see cars, if thats the case ill sit out side out the gate and watch ppl roll by and hit the switches and save 10 bucks while im at it :biggrin:.
> 
> now if there was going to be live entertainment then yeah id pay 10-20 bucks depending on who's there, about the movies i feel you there im a frequent the movie theater and yeah that adds up quick next thing you know your out 50-80 bucks  .overall a free show would benefit everyone. im sure there's ppl out there w/ kids who want to take their them to a car show but cant afford it.
> *


I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS, THE DRIVE INNS! PACK THE WHOLE FAMILY ABOUT 10 DEEP IN THE BIOTCH :roflmao: :roflmao: I STILL GO DURING THE SUMMER,ONLY THING IS THE SCREEN :happysad: GETT'N A LIL OLD :biggrin: MATTER FACT IMA GET A CRUISE INN THING GOING THIS SUMMER AT THE BRADSHAW DRIVEINN!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Feb 3 2011, 09:09 PM~19783296
> *I think you got your shows Twisted..... The Devotion Show has never been more than $10 admission & kids 12 and under have always been FREE.
> 
> I believe $20 for me the wife and kids to attend a good show with with Major Recording Artist & Entertainment is great deal.  I go to the movies with the wife and kids and come home $8O lighter for 2 hours of entertainment!
> ...



AS FOR YOUR DOS PESOS THEE ARTIST YOU HAVE ARE 4 TEENY BOPS THAT WANT TO SEE NOT MOST OF THEE LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE TO SIT ALL DAY IN THEE SUN. CAR SHOWS ARE TO LONG IT DON'T MAKE SENSE YOU CAN ONLY SEE SO MUCH AND THEN YOUR BORED.... MAYBE IF THERE AINT A FEE TO GET IN A FAMILY CAN BUY THIER KIDS A SODA OR FOOD OR A T=SHIRT... NOT TRYING TO CHANGE YOUR WAYS OF DOING THINGS BUT YOU ASK FOR OUR OPINIONS AND THAT SHOULD MEAN SOMETHING. I GIVE GOOSE ALOT OF PROPS BECAUSE I SEE HIM AT EVERY SHOW WETHER ITS SMALL OR BIG...HE'S THEE ONE THAT WANTS PEOPLE TO SUPPORT THEE SHOW...JUST MI THREE PESOS


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 4 2011, 07:10 AM~19785952
> *I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS, THE DRIVE INNS!  PACK THE WHOLE FAMILY ABOUT 10 DEEP IN THE BIOTCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I STILL GO DURING THE SUMMER,ONLY THING IS THE SCREEN  :happysad:  GETT'N A LIL OLD :biggrin:    MATTER FACT IMA GET A CRUISE INN THING GOING THIS SUMMER AT THE BRADSHAW DRIVEINN!!!
> *


THATS GONNA BE SICK, CANT WAIT FOR THAT TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 4 2011, 08:10 AM~19785952
> *I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS, THE DRIVE INNS!  PACK THE WHOLE FAMILY ABOUT 10 DEEP IN THE BIOTCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I STILL GO DURING THE SUMMER,ONLY THING IS THE SCREEN  :happysad:  GETT'N A LIL OLD :biggrin:    MATTER FACT IMA GET A CRUISE INN THING GOING THIS SUMMER AT THE BRADSHAW DRIVEINN!!!
> *


FO SHO HOMIE I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. when i was living in SJ we'd pack hella ppl in the cars and just post up and kick at the drive inns there.i hope i can get my caddy out for the summer and join all my fellow riders out there. im keepping my fingers crossed hopefully this tax money and school money i get will get the wheel rolling again. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 4 2011, 08:10 AM~19785952
> *I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS, THE DRIVE INNS!  PACK THE WHOLE FAMILY ABOUT 10 DEEP IN THE BIOTCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I STILL GO DURING THE SUMMER,ONLY THING IS THE SCREEN  :happysad:  GETT'N A LIL OLD :biggrin:    MATTER FACT IMA GET A CRUISE INN THING GOING THIS SUMMER AT THE BRADSHAW DRIVEINN!!!
> *



dam bub i also wanna give you props for keeping lowriding alive around this area, so far from what ive seen your always tryn to set up picnic or cruise and thats tight bro. keep it up i lke your determination and philosohpy. :biggrin: , like this last picnic a few weeks back that was tight and it was a good turn out and best of all it was free.like they say "the best things in life are free".


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580273


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> AS FOR YOUR DOS PESOS THEE ARTIST YOU HAVE ARE 4 TEENY BOPS THAT WANT TO SEE NOT MOST OF THEE LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE TO SIT ALL DAY IN THEE SUN. CAR SHOWS ARE TO LONG IT DON'T MAKE SENSE YOU CAN ONLY SEE SO MUCH AND THEN YOUR BORED.... MAYBE IF THERE AINT A FEE TO GET IN A FAMILY CAN BUY THIER KIDS A SODA OR FOOD OR A T=SHIRT... NOT TRYING TO CHANGE YOUR WAYS OF DOING THINGS BUT YOU ASK FOR OUR OPINIONS AND THAT SHOULD MEAN SOMETHING. I GIVE GOOSE ALOT OF PROPS BECAUSE I SEE HIM AT EVERY SHOW WETHER ITS SMALL OR BIG...HE'S THEE ONE THAT WANTS PEOPLE TO SUPPORT THEE SHOW...JUST MI THREE PESOS



**WE NEED YOUR FEEDBACK** 

Who would YOU like to see perform at our car show this year in June? Any rap artist, R & B, Oldie, or Old School? Let us know and we will try to make it happen. 
[/quote]


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT RAY WAS ASKING FOR WHEN HE POSTED ABOUT WANTING EVERYONES OPINION AS FAR AS AN ARTIST TO PERFORM.....SOMEONE MENTIONED THAT WHAT MAKES SHOWS FUN IS THAT THEY ARE DIFFERENT.

SOME ARE BBQ'S OR PICNICS, SOME ARE FREE CARSHOWS, AND SOME ARE CAR SHOW AND CONCERTS BUT THEY EACH ENTAIL A DIFFERENT COST & A DIFFERENT TYPE OF ENTERTAINMENT.

THE DEVOTION SHOW IS A CARSHOW & CONCERT AND THEY ARE ASKING ALL THE LOWRIDERS WHO THEY WOULD LIKE TO SEE SO THEY CAN TRY TO MAKE THE SHOW MORE ENJOYABLE FOR THOSE LOWRIDERS WHO COME PARTICIPATE? 

2008-MIDNIGHT PLAYERS & MERCY ME
2009-MC MAGIC
2010-THE JACKA
2011-???????????????????????

IM THINKING SOME OLD SCHOOL.......


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> **WE NEED YOUR FEEDBACK**
> 
> Who would YOU like to see perform at our car show this year in June? Any rap artist, R & B, Oldie, or Old School? Let us know and we will try to make it happen.


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT RAY WAS ASKING FOR WHEN HE POSTED ABOUT WANTING EVERYONES OPINION AS FAR AS AN ARTIST TO PERFORM.....SOMEONE MENTIONED THAT WHAT MAKES SHOWS FUN IS THAT THEY ARE DIFFERENT.

SOME ARE BBQ'S OR PICNICS, SOME ARE FREE CARSHOWS, AND SOME ARE CAR SHOW AND CONCERTS BUT THEY EACH ENTAIL A DIFFERENT COST & A DIFFERENT TYPE OF ENTERTAINMENT.

THE DEVOTION SHOW IS A CARSHOW & CONCERT AND THEY ARE ASKING ALL THE LOWRIDERS WHO THEY WOULD LIKE TO SEE SO THEY CAN TRY TO MAKE THE SHOW MORE ENJOYABLE FOR THOSE LOWRIDERS WHO COME PARTICIPATE? 

2008-MIDNIGHT PLAYERS & MERCY ME
2009-MC MAGIC
2010-THE JACKA
2011-???????????????????????

IM THINKING SOME OLD SCHOOL.......
[/quote]
old school-------oldies----------- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT RAY WAS ASKING FOR WHEN HE POSTED ABOUT WANTING EVERYONES OPINION AS FAR AS AN ARTIST TO PERFORM.....SOMEONE MENTIONED THAT WHAT MAKES SHOWS FUN IS THAT THEY ARE DIFFERENT.
> 
> SOME ARE BBQ'S OR PICNICS, SOME ARE FREE CARSHOWS, AND SOME ARE CAR SHOW AND CONCERTS BUT THEY EACH ENTAIL A DIFFERENT COST & A DIFFERENT TYPE OF ENTERTAINMENT.
> 
> ...


old school-------oldies----------- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.
We will be looking into getting an OLD SCHOOL band. Depends on who is available and who is in our budget.

and thank you for you continued support. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Feb 7 2011, 09:37 AM~19808287
> *Thanks for all the feedback.
> We will be looking into getting an OLD SCHOOL band. Depends on who is available and who is in our budget.
> 
> ...




good going ray :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Feb 3 2011, 03:39 PM~19779268
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wut up Max? Wana by the car? :biggrin:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS C.C. IS THERE. I WAS THERE IN 2009 IT WAS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milhouse91_@Feb 8 2011, 12:20 AM~19815794
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. IS THERE. I WAS THERE IN 2009 IT WAS A GOOD SHOW    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: See ya there!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

T T T


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

T. T. T.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT FOR DEVOTION CC.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

ToTheTop


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

any word yet on thee concert ..... who's comming...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Los tigres del norte.... lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 25 2011, 07:32 PM~19962104
> *any word yet on thee concert ..... who's comming...
> *



We're still looking. :dunno:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

HOW ABOUT "WAR" YOU WILL NEVER GO WRONG WITH THESE GUY'S AND THATS A FACT AND THE PEOPLE WILL DEFENETLY ROLL IN TO THE CAR SHOW TO SEE "WAR" THATS HAND'S DOWN.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Mar 1 2011, 07:59 PM~19993451
> *HOW ABOUT "WAR" YOU WILL NEVER GO WRONG WITH THESE GUY'S AND THATS A FACT AND THE PEOPLE WILL DEFENETLY ROLL IN TO THE CAR SHOW TO SEE "WAR" THATS HAND'S DOWN.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

*Q-VOS LOVED ONE,I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW THE OLD MAN IS DOING.STILL KEEPING YOUR HEAD UP ON THE CAR SHOW'S,THAT'S RIGHT CARNAL PUSH PULL STRIVE ATTITUDE,THEY ONLY MAKE US BUT CAN;T BREAK US.KEEP IT PUSHING A STRONG LINE.CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN.JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW I'M BACK IN SOCIETY IN THE FREE WORLD.ALRATOS BIG HOMIE,YOUR CARNAL JO-JO CON RESPECTOS,KEEP ON PUSHING.C\R.......*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:20 AM~19988360
> *We're still looking.  :dunno:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@Mar 2 2011, 02:11 PM~19998474
> *Q-VOS LOVED ONE,I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW THE OLD MAN IS DOING.STILL KEEPING YOUR HEAD UP ON THE CAR SHOW'S,THAT'S RIGHT CARNAL PUSH PULL STRIVE ATTITUDE,THEY ONLY MAKE US BUT CAN;T BREAK US.KEEP IT PUSHING A STRONG LINE.CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN.JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW I'M BACK IN SOCIETY IN THE FREE WORLD.ALRATOS BIG HOMIE,YOUR CARNAL JO-JO CON RESPECTOS,KEEP ON PUSHING.C\R.......
> *


*

:thumbsup: Glad to see you back Bro. I'll tell Berto to get a hold of you.

Ray.*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

For those who want to pre-register, the fastest way is to send a request to [email protected] and we can email you the form. :sprint: 

For the ones that don't have email or a printer, give us your address and we send a pre-reg form via snail mail... :roflmao: and you will get it in 2-3 days


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Mar 3 2011, 10:15 AM~20006609
> *For those who want to pre-register, the fastest way is to send a request to [email protected] and we can email you the form.  :sprint:
> 
> For the ones that don't have email or a printer, give us your address and we send a pre-reg form via snail mail... :roflmao: and you will get it in 2-3 days
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Still waiting for cable..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

gonna be tight TTT


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

I WANT TO SAY HELLO'S TO MY CARNAL BIG GOOSE.I SEND YOU ALL MY LOVE RESPECTOS TO YOU IN A SOLDADO FASHION YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOME BOY,THEY LET YOUR BOY OUT IN SOCIETY ONCE AGAIN,CALL ME .WHEN YOU CAN CARNAL.I'LL GO BY THE CASA TOO WHEN I CAN IF YOUR STILL THERE.I SEND MINES TO YOU AND THE FAMILLIA C/R LOVE RESPECTS HONORY IN FULL STRIVE,ALRATOS CARNAL JO-JO VALLES.....


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@Mar 14 2011, 10:52 AM~20087814
> *I WANT TO SAY HELLO'S TO MY CARNAL BIG GOOSE.I SEND YOU ALL MY LOVE RESPECTOS TO YOU IN A SOLDADO FASHION YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOME BOY,THEY LET YOUR BOY OUT IN SOCIETY ONCE AGAIN,CALL ME .WHEN YOU CAN CARNAL.I'LL GO BY THE CASA TOO WHEN I CAN IF YOUR STILL THERE.I SEND MINES TO YOU AND THE FAMILLIA C/R LOVE RESPECTS HONORY IN FULL STRIVE,ALRATOS CARNAL JO-JO VALLES.....
> *



WHATS UP BRO YEA I AM STILL HERE BRO


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Mar 1 2011, 08:59 PM~19993451
> *HOW ABOUT "WAR" YOU WILL NEVER GO WRONG WITH THESE GUY'S AND THATS A FACT AND THE PEOPLE WILL DEFENETLY ROLL IN TO THE CAR SHOW TO SEE "WAR" THATS HAND'S DOWN.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Blah Blah Blah
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Oldies Rule 4 Ever 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u now the concert is more 4 the PUBLIC cause me MYSELF just goes out 2 hang with the fella's & show my SUPPORT.. 
I dont even pay attention to the stage cause it always B.S anyways...
So u guys should get some 1 thats going 2 bring ur walk in crowd....
Thats just my 2 cents
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Mar 17 2011, 06:55 PM~20116653
> * Oldies Rule 4 Ever
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


x64


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Mar 17 2011, 06:55 PM~20116653
> * Oldies Rule 4 Ever
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Mar 23 2011, 10:00 AM~20160085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:x: :run: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WER DO WE DOWN LOAD THE PRE-REG FORM???


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Mar 24 2011, 11:49 AM~20169709
> *WER DO WE DOWN LOAD THE PRE-REG FORM???
> *



you can PM your email address or send a request to [email protected]


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

T T T


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE+Mar 23 2011, 10:00 AM~20160085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

2nd SAT. DOWNTOWN
SAC-TOWN, CA


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 30 2011, 12:16 PM~20219487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just wat u said stoopid......c'mon show some real shit in thee day time or get a light focker.....lol it was kool though.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 30 2011, 01:16 PM~20219487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 30 2011, 11:34 PM~20225025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

QVOS TO THE DEVOTED DEVOTION FAMILLIA.I SEND ALL OF YOU MI RESPECTOS.RUBBERTOE KEEP STRIVING OLD-MAN.TELL MI CARNALS GORDY,RAY,GOOSE,NATE,REST DEVOTION FAMILLIA I SEND MY HONORY,RESPECTOS JN SOLDADO FASHION SIR.ABOUT THE OLDIES BUT GOODIES.I GOTTS A FEW SUGGESTIONS,WAR,TOWER POWER,SMOKEY,SONNY OZUNA,JOE BATAN,RALPHI PAGAN,UNDER THE STREET LAMP :cheesy: MOST OF THEM VATOS B SINGING AT THE FLEA MARKETS SAN-JO,L.A.,SOMETIMES.SHOULD BE EAZY TO GET.DEVOTION GOT THE FEDDIAS Q-UENO ROBERTO.ZAPP,ROGER,S.O.S.,CON FUNK SHUN,BAR KAYS,ISLEY BROS,KEITH SWEAT,CAMEO.OR EVEN KEEP IT O-SCHOOLLLLL ALRATOS C/R RESPECTS,SOLDADO FASHION TO ALL MY LOVED ONE'S.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:biggrin: T T T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 29 2011, 11:00 AM~19729962
> *i like that idea it saves money you would have more people 4 your vendors ....just get some dj's that play nothing but old school and oldies....so i'm ready hit me up.... :biggrin: dj koolaid
> *


  DJ Hendoe
:420:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

To The Top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories SGV Big Ruben. I took this picture of a few of your rides at our show on Saturday Thanks for stopping by. Your event sounds good, lets bump this up.


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for them Northern Califas shows.. support your local clubs homies.. u know!!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

keepin the homies up on top!!!! :h5:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 19 2011, 03:02 PM~20374836
> *TTT for them Northern Califas shows.. support your local clubs homies.. u know!!
> *



Thats what I'm saying, We we definitely be there again this year. And please support
our first show this year.

Showstopperz 1st annual Car show at the Antioch Fairgrounds July 23, showing much love to the Low Riders. Please Support us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowStopperz_@Apr 25 2011, 08:31 PM~20419430
> *Thats what I'm saying, We we definitely be there again this year. And please support
> our first show this year.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
T
T
T
*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To the top for the homies of DEVOTION car club from the homies of DEVOTIONS car club :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 7 2011, 08:18 PM~20505156
> *To the top for the homies of DEVOTION car club from the homies of DEVOTIONS car club  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TO THE TOPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

~T~T~T~


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: QVO'S BIG RAY ,A CARNAL LOOKING GOOD ON THE WOODWORKS I SEE YOU BEEN DOING YOUR HOMEWORK ON THE CAR SHOW SCENE,WHERE THE OLD MAN BEEN RUBBERTOE :biggrin: ON CEDIOS CARNAL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.TELL THE CARNALS I SAID QVO AND SEE YOU VATOS AT THE SHOW.ALWAYS DEDICATED TO MY LOVED ONE;S ALRATOS THE DESTINATION FAMILLIA SSSHAAAA .... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@May 17 2011, 06:16 PM~20573399
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: QVO'S BIG RAY ,A CARNAL LOOKING GOOD ON THE WOODWORKS I SEE YOU BEEN DOING YOUR HOMEWORK ON THE CAR SHOW SCENE,WHERE THE OLD MAN BEEN RUBBERTOE  :biggrin: ON CEDIOS CARNAL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.TELL THE CARNALS I SAID QVO AND SEE YOU VATOS AT THE SHOW.ALWAYS DEDICATED TO MY LOVED ONE;S ALRATOS THE DESTINATION FAMILLIA SSSHAAAA .... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: See ya there bro!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

The last day to pre-register for $25 is May 27, 2011. After this day registration will be $30.

Send me a message or email a request to [email protected] for a pre-registration form.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

T T T!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

CANT WAIT THE WIFE AND I WILL BE OUT THERE, HIT HER UP IF YOU WANT PIC'S OF HER W/ YOUR CAR


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

qvole ! SIMON QUE SI! LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE ,I SEE ALL THE SACRA CAR CLUBS ARE GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER FIRME SUMMER AND LOW RIDER SHOWS! ONE LUV! BIG GATO GEE! LIFER!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LO*LYSTICS_@May 23 2011, 10:07 PM~20615385
> * qvole ! SIMON QUE SI!  LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE ,I SEE ALL THE SACRA CAR CLUBS ARE GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER FIRME SUMMER AND LOW RIDER SHOWS!  ONE LUV!    BIG GATO GEE!  LIFER!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for your support!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 23 2011, 09:31 PM~20615027
> *CANT WAIT THE WIFE AND I WILL BE OUT THERE, HIT HER UP IF YOU WANT PIC'S OF HER W/ YOUR CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Fo Sho!! Definately want some pics. See you guys there.


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Its kind of a long drive but SALINAS VALLEY IMPALAS CC with be there to support you guys. Hopeing to meet and hang out with new friends!!! See you there...


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

T T T


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@May 24 2011, 03:46 PM~20620204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@Jan 27 2011, 03:54 PM~19715205
> *more information coming soon!
> 
> 
> ...


THROW DA CONNECTION ON THE FLYER PORFAS STRAIGHT G FUNK MUSIC FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW WITH BRAND NEW MUSIC, PROMOTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE/CULTURE. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Less than two weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Times is almost here.....


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

RAYSMONTE said:


> more information coming soon!


 Whats the hop catagorys and rules and whats the pay outs for the hop


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Elwood said:


> Whats the hop catagorys and rules and whats the pay outs for the hop


The categories are:
Street
Single Pump
Radical

1st place pays $200
2nd place pays $100

if there are only 2 entries, then only 1st place will get cash prize.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Rite on homie see u guys there


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

hno: Counting down the days...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

ttlys


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

slm models will be n full affect


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

chonga said:


> slm models will be n full affect


 :naughty:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:h5: :boink:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

We should be there


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

See you there!

www.missdarlingdanika.com

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Ready to roll..


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

DarlingDanika said:


> See you there!
> 
> www.missdarlingdanika.com
> 
> ...


YEP THE WIFE AND I CANT WAIT..


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: THAT SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!! LAST YR.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

1 WEEK TIL THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 02YuNali (Jun 1, 2011)

this shows on my bday, its gonna be a good day


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

qvole! some old school and oldies wud be firme to bring da lowrider flavor but der s alot of new school too ,so how about a lil of both! sum joe bataan , s.o.s.los lobos .malo, j.stalin what ever it is we wish you the best cus you've been doing it for years now ,and ds is wat we do! low ride!shaaau! see you on sunday! m/luv c/respeto :rimshot: big gato gee :naughty: lo*lystics ccuffin::h5:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

orale yowsers!s da car ready? hummm! hahaha!can a homeboy gt my low on my sighnature!qvole!!wer ready to roll homeboats!!TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Mi CARNAL JOJO is GoiNg to Be Bumpin DJ aLL The Rare Hard to Find OLDIES an OLD SCHOOL ROlas OUT THERE * MARY WELLS ETTA JAMES MAD LADS JR*WALKER CON FUNKTION THE HOMEBOYS OF SOUL* ITS GONNA BE TIGHT AT DEVOTION CARSHOW


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

CANT WAIT TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

6 Days :run:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

RAYSMONTE said:


> 6 Days :run:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope everyone is as excited as we are


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::drama::drama::rimshot:TMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

BIG GOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::drama::drama::rimshot:TMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like an 85 Degree Day for Sunday!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

damn that HOT!!! :burn::burn::burn:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

84cutty said:


> LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


yup yup:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

The show is just a few days away.

Lets do a ROLL CALL:

4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

The show is just a few days away.

Lets do a ROLL CALL:

4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46 
California Lifestyles

​


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

almost that time :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTMFT!!uffin:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

*destination car club sacra califas old school,rare oldies,collectables,treasure chest*

*qvo's sacramento greetings to all of mi hente destination oldies,old school music,rare oldies,collectables,treasure chest oldies,come and get your love....3 dayzzz in the wake up. cant wait to play them oldies but goodies.let the music play,must be the music,alright devotion lets do this.much respectos to all you c/r i send mines in a full blast of love,carnalismo,unity of all our hente y destination famillia sacra califas......*​


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Rodney O & Joe Cooley


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Socios will be there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

EL SOCIO said:


> Socios will be there


:thumbsup: Thanks for the support!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Lets do a ROLL CALL:

4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46 
California Lifestyles
Socios


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

*roll call*

Lets do a ROLL CALL:

4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46 
California Lifestyles
Socios 
Grinders CC​


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

houndstooth1964 said:


> Lets do a ROLL CALL:
> 
> 4 Kids CC
> USO
> ...


:h5: Thanks for the support Grinders!!!! See you on Sunday


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*cholos*



RAYSMONTE said:


> Lets do a ROLL CALL:
> 
> 4 Kids CC
> USO
> ...


 cholos car club in da house TTT


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


houndstooth1964 said:


> Lets do a ROLL CALL:
> IMPALAS SACRAMENTO
> 4 Kids CC
> USO
> ...


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Lets do a ROLL CALL:
IMPALAS SACRAMENTO
4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46 
California Lifestyles
Socios 
Grinders CC
Cholos CC
Estillow

​


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

RAYSMONTE said:


> Lets do a ROLL CALL:
> IMPALAS SACRAMENTO
> 4 Kids CC
> USO
> ...


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*INSPIRATIONS CC WILL BE THEIR *[/QUOTE]

:wave: Thanks for your support


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Lets do a ROLL CALL:
IMPALAS SACRAMENTO
4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46 
California Lifestyles
Socios 
Grinders CC
Cholos CC
Estillow
Insperations CC


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

RAYSMONTE said:


> *INSPIRATIONS CC WILL BE THEIR *


:wave: Thanks for your support[/QUOTE]

4 SHOO HEARD ITS A GOOD CAR SHOW AND WE LOVE TO TAKE A ROAD TRIP TO SAC!!!!! HEY BRO U CHANGE THE E INTO A I!!! LOL INSPIRATIONS..... WE WILL BE IN SAC SATURDAY DOING A PHOTOSHOOT AT MILLER PARK... WAS GOIN DOWN IN SAC SATURDAY WHERE DOES THE LOWRIDERS GO CRUSIN OUT THER ???


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## Rag*62 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEWWAVE NOR.CAL Will be there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

lowridersin925 said:


> :wave: Thanks for your support


4 SHOO HEARD ITS A GOOD CAR SHOW AND WE LOVE TO TAKE A ROAD TRIP TO SAC!!!!! HEY BRO U CHANGE THE E INTO A I!!! LOL INSPIRATIONS..... WE WILL BE IN SAC SATURDAY DOING A PHOTOSHOOT AT MILLER PARK... WAS GOIN DOWN IN SAC SATURDAY WHERE DOES THE LOWRIDERS GO CRUSIN OUT THER ???[/QUOTE]

My bad..Inspirations:banghead:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Lets do a ROLL CALL:
IMPALAS SACRAMENTO
4 Kids CC
USO
New Friends
Family First
Boulevard Image
Destination
The Brown & Gold
Lo*Lystics
Show Stopperz
Relentless
Impalas CC Salinas Valley
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Final Chapter
Fleetmast_46 
California Lifestyles
Socios 
Grinders CC
Cholos CC
Estillow
Inspirations CC 
NEWWAVE NOR.CAL 

​


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


yup yup LUX in the house


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 1 DAY LEFT 2 SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

BIG GOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 1 DAY LEFT 2 SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ttt


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

IMPALAS SALINAS VALLEY will see you guys there bright and early tomorrow morning!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

See everyone tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!
:drama:


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

RAYSMONTE said:


> See everyone tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

30$ FOR ENTRIES THAT INCLUDES TWO PEOPLE ,HOW MUCH $ FOR OTHERS THAT ARE WITH US??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any pics


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got to say that today was a good day! Nice work Devotions!


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

great show great weather great turnout..... T T T........:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

GREAT SHOW


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: ANY MORE PICTURE S


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

THANKS ROBERTO FOR EVERYTHING AND FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO PERFORM. I HAD A GOOD TIME IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND THANKS TO ALL DEVOTIONS C.C. IT WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

Great show again this year....fun had by all....congrats to all the winners....and thank you Devotions for all the hard work and dedication that it takes to successfully throw a show like this...congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

THANK YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME YOU GUYS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

jonmcpherson said:


> Great show again this year....fun had by all....congrats to all the winners....and thank you Devotions for all the hard work and dedication that it takes to successfully throw a show like this...congratulations on a job well done.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Yes ,Thanks Devotions!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

On behalf of Devotion Car & Truck club we would like to thank everyone who came out yesterday to support our show. All the spectators, car clubs, solo riders, performers, vendors, sponsors & our volunteers. We woulnd't be able to do a show like this year after year if weren't for all your support.:h5:


We hope to see you all next year for our 15th Annual Car Show


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Awesome show.....even though we drove 3 hrs to get there....it was definately worth the drive. Weather wasn't too hot, cool people, and awesome rides. I look forward to next years show.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*SORRY GUYS FOR THE PICTURES..... IT GOT DELETED... IM USING IMAGE SHACK... IS THE LAYITLOW "IMAGE UPLOADER THE OLD VERSION WORKIN".. I DON'T LIKE THIS NEW LAYITLOW SITE!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

OneSweet63 said:


> Awesome show.....even though we drove 3 hrs to get there....it was definately worth the drive. Weather wasn't too hot, cool people, and awesome rides. I look forward to next years show.


:thumbsup::thumbsupn that signature


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks 4 a great show see u guys next year.......


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

*SORRY GUYS FOR THE PICTURES..... IT GOT DELETED... IM USING IMAGE SHACK... IS THE LAYITLOW "IMAGE UPLOADER THE OLD VERSION WORKIN".. I DON'T LIKE THIS NEW LAYITLOW SITE!*











X2 Hommie:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Had a great time, Congrats to all the winners at the show. Love meeting and hanging out with so many cool ass folks.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS C.C had a great time meeting new people and hanging out with the other clubs. 
Good job Devotions Car & Truck Club for putting together such a great show. :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MagMall (Apr 20, 2011)

Great show! Had a blast!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

RELENTLESS C.C HAD A BLAST THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW, GOOD PEOPLE, GREAT CLUBS ,


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sorry for the pictures fellas, still working with the "OLD UPLOADER". For now here's the VIDEOS! Enjoy!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*HOPE THIS WORKS! THANKS ELIO!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats up fellas good show sunday the FAMILY FIRST CC & BC had a great time thanks 4 a good show & 4 that MOST MEMBERS PRIZE WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>



Well I guess we know who clean house at the awards.....CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a list of WINNERS that didn't pick up their trophy/plaque. If your name is on this send us your info to [email protected] so we can get you your trophy or plaque.

Nutty-N-Nasty
1st Place Street Cruiser # 93 – Jay
1st Place Street Bagger #172- Joe 
2nd Place Low Rod Street # 174- Joe 
3rd Place Donk #208- Angelo
3rd Place Street Rod # 173- Joe

Family First
3rd Place Muscle #151- Katrina

Final Chapter
3rd Place Low Rod Street #89- Scott

Inspirations Car Club- 
1st Place 65-69 Mild # 227 – Jose 

Lo*lystics
1st Place Original Convertible # 228- John 
1st Place Low Rod Street # 197- Naz

Royal Touch
2nd Place SUV- #121 –Benny

Solo Riders
3rd Place Street Bagger #183- Tim
2nd Place 60-64 Convertible #212- David


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

DarlingDanika said:


> Well I guess we know who clean house at the awards.....CONGRATS!!!!!!!





BILLY_THE_KID said:


> Nice pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:



*Thanks*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll let em know homie. Johnny got his award tho, but I will let the homie Nas know :thumbsup: LoLystics had a good time. ups to Devotions CC  





RAYSMONTE said:


> I have a list of WINNERS that didn't pick up their trophy/plaque. If your name is on this send us your info to [email protected] so we can get you your trophy or plaque.
> 
> Nutty-N-Nasty
> 1st Place Street Cruiser # 93 – Jay
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Pics...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

mabeg said:


> Nice Pics...... :thumbsup:


*Thank you, You 2..*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

any more pics?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

X's 2 any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

....


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

More pictures here:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150210322268520.309131.352908038519

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150210618998520.309203.352908038519


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

the homie Tommy.. congrats... on win!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Rodney O & Joe Cooley....


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

im plannin on bringin this 07 chevy aveo ,,could you tell the class it will be put in? pm me the imfo please


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------

